# Salt bin advice



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I put a temporary salt bin near a large lot I take care of last minute decision. Does anyone have any idea how to secure a tarp to this so it doesn't fly off?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Old tires, or you can do a hoopty house type awning with shrink wrap or the plastic stuff all depends what you want to spend.
How much do K rails cost? Seems like mafia blocks would be cheaper.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seems like mafia blocks would be cheaper.


And easier.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Tyres...pallets...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your better off dumping the pile where you can get around all the sides to clear the snow off tarp. Those barriers and tarps do not work well together. The snow will get between salt and barrier on top of tarp and it’s hell to try and pull tarp back. On a second note a light weight skid is the best thing to use to hold down the tarp. Old tires fill with water and you curse them splashing you all winter.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

JD Dave said:


> you curse


Not Snyder - never heard him curse!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

JD Dave said:


> Your better off dumping the pile where you can get around all the sides to clear the snow off tarp. Those barriers and tarps do not work well together. The snow will get between salt and barrier on top of tarp and it's hell to try and pull tarp back. On a second note a light weight skid is the best thing to use to hold down the tarp. Old tires fill with water and you curse them splashing you all winter.


I didn't think about the water issue in tires but they do roll nice...to bad there weren't round pallets


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

m_ice said:


> I didn't think about the water issue in tires but they do roll nice...to bad there weren't round pallets


I guess you could use old wire spools


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Not Snyder - never heard him curse!


The experienced ones curse the most...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

m_ice said:


> I didn't think about the water issue in tires but they do roll nice...to bad there weren't round pallets


The lighter skids really aren't that bad to move. It seems the larger foot print also hold the tarp better higher up on pile and doesn't let the wind flap it as much.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like Ill try the skids. My buddy has similar setup he drilled into concrete barriers and inserted a hook of some sort to secure bungee cords to Ill see if I can get pictures he swears by that method due to the strong winds on our mountain. Ill have to make due with this setup maybe if our winter is bad like last year I can finally make that enclosed garage and carport salt bin a reality


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Drilled into barriers secured with tarp bungee worked out beautifully


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you get more slope on the tarp? 
Maybe pile the salt higher in the middle???


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

To shed water and keep it from puddling at all on the tarp


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

m_ice said:


> To shed water and keep it from puddling at all on the tarp


I'm using a pool pump siphon was 20 bucks drains the water next year I'll put a tin roof on


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And when you put 800 pounds of snow on top of that?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> And when you put 800 pounds of snow on top of that?


We have a tin roof on our salt shed. It's built like a lean-to


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> And when you put 800 pounds of snow on top of that?


Move it off with my skidsteer but I'll make sure we'll at least my son will keep it clear if we get that much snow


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

m_ice said:


> We have a tin roof on our salt shed. It's built like a lean-to


That's the plan did have the funding this year so I'm working with whatever I can


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

This is an old pic I found on this site but you get the idea


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I built mine differently and alot sturdier. I used a couple of lvl's so there's no post in the middle. If you look at the pic it looks like there's already truss sag.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

m_ice said:


> View attachment 225065
> 
> This is an old pic I found on this site but you get the idea


Now that's a salt shed! Ps I ran a cable through the front of my tarp so if I get a ton of snow on top I hook the cable to the bucket of my skidsteer and simply and slowly pick it up essentially dumping the snow off


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

m_ice said:


> I built mine differently and alot sturdier. I used a couple of lvl's so there's no post in the middle. If you look at the pic it looks like there's already truss sag.


Yes good idea but it still looks nice


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We have a hybrid salt bin. Two 20’ conex boxes for sides, 20x20 clearspan roof, 3 courses of mafia blocks for the rear with a 2x6 wall on top the rest of the way up. Poured slab and apron. The conex boxes, above the mafia blocks all sheathed in random 2x materials left from jobsites to protect the structure. Next year will be a salt impervious membrane to protect the conex boxes. Works good and you get the storage factor too.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out this makeshift bin I found while trolling marketplace...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Check out this makeshift bin I found while trolling marketplace...
> View attachment 225147


Wow, a little behind on trolling...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

m_ice said:


> Check out this makeshift bin I found while trolling marketplace...
> View attachment 225147


Reminds of what my Brother did a few years ago......


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Kvston said:


> We have a hybrid salt bin. Two 20' conex boxes for sides, 20x20 clearspan roof, 3 courses of mafia blocks for the rear with a 2x6 wall on top the rest of the way up. Poured slab and apron. The conex boxes, above the mafia blocks all sheathed in random 2x materials left from jobsites to protect the structure. Next year will be a salt impervious membrane to protect the conex boxes. Works good and you get the storage factor too.


Any pictures?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Check out this makeshift bin I found while trolling marketplace...
> View attachment 225147


They are using light skids but don't think in the way JD posted .


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

snowplowking said:


> Any pictures?


I can do that tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Reminds of what my Brother did a few years ago......
> 
> View attachment 225149


You're brother lives in South Bent?

Or he was from there?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're brother lives in South Bent?
> 
> Or he was from there?


Please, I went straight to container and was fastest loader in the Midwest...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Please, I went straight to container and was fastest loader in the Midwest...


Less than 5 minutes while spilling only a sand pail full?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> Reminds of what my Brother did a few years ago......
> 
> View attachment 225149


Pre salting makes the beef taste better...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

There ya be boys. This works for us and with a small loader stacking well holds about 45 ton.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Kvston said:


> There ya be boys. This works for us and with a small loader stacking well holds about 45 ton.


Nice!!


----------

